# Beach Play



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi There,
We are new to the whole V scene. Cooper is 18 weeks had him for 8. So far so good, in fact he is great. Loves to play in the lake near home but wanted to know if anyone can suggest a beach where he can run and play freely. In south Yorkshire but he travels well...


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie goes on the beach & for a swim everyday in the North Sea! Live in East Yorkshire (Bridlington). Dog friendly beach & can run for miles & miles.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Many thanks, not too far for us. Maybe see you there!!!1


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby's fav is 5mins on foot north of Mablethorpe Town centre it's miles upon miles of sandy dunes which are dog friendly all year round


----------

